# Windows 7 Screen Calibration



## Felix0890 (Oct 30, 2009)

I just discovered this in Windows 7.  I just used it and it turns out my monitor had the gamma set a bit too low and the reds were a bit high.  

Obviously it's not going to replace the use of those expensive calibrators but it's nice for those of us who can't afford one.

You type DCCW in the search bar and the calibrating window will pops up.

This is what it looks like:


----------



## Garbz (Oct 30, 2009)

Yuk!

It and the Apple equivalent should die a fiery death. As a quick exercise do this calibration and then borrow a hardware calibrator from someone and compare the before and after results. This style of visual calibration is inaccurate enough to be borderline useless.

I just went through the dialogue too (a quick think and try before I post something stupid) and I'm even more concerned.
Brightness and Contrast is done AFTER gamma calibration! I mean WTF. The screens gamma is consistent with not with contrast changes on most screens. Also they show you three pictures, and then tell you to match the picture to the middle one which they tell you is the right one? How is it not going to look right when you click the next button, or is there some magical fairy that makes the picture on the example screen look correctly calibrated?

Apple's version should be killed with fire. This one should be shot into space never to be seen again.
You'd do far better to work your way through these test images: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/


----------



## pharmakon (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't gotten around to trying win 7 yet, but the last graphics card I bought had a calibration wizard...  oh man did I mess that up the first time I tried it. By the third it was ok, but I really need a hardware calibrator...   and a new monitor probably.


----------

